# ok these pedes are scareing me



## scarypoppins (Feb 24, 2004)

ok now this is wierd i was in my invert room last night just feeding eveyone and i got to my scolopendra mutilans tank i have about 30 of them in there.   well just for $#$@$ and giggles i was eating a peach and desided to put a peace of it in to see what would happon .  well i went back in to see what was going on about an hour later and like 20 of them were going to town on the peach.  now this is something new to me centipedes eating fruit.   as if the hole mutilans liveing communaly wasent wierd enuff  thay like there vegies:? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 25, 2004)

*OMNIVOROUS PEDES*

Hey Scarypoppins,
                                  That is truly weird,man!! Mutilans don't seem to conform to any of the rules that other scolopendra do.Communal,calm and now showing signs of being omnivores.Perhaps they are really aliens,who are observing us humans  =D =D =D 
           George


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

Did anyone ever thought about the fact the Chinese goverment is building invert-shaped-micro-robots ???  
and Cotton and Earth are just spreading these to us European and US hobbyist to spy on us :? 

but the Alien-idea of Melmoth could also be true  =D 


Serious,.. i'm gonna try and feed one of my bigger South American pedes fruit,.... just to check if it can be other specie will do the same :? 


VERY VERY VERY intresting observation ScarryP.


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

dude for reall it is the weirdest thing i put a peace of peach in about the size of aquarter and it is gone...    thay just went nuts for it   .     o and steven i am 1 step ahed of you i tred giveing my other pedes some of it but nothing .  you should know that pedes for the most part are movement feeders but in the last few weeks i have been seeing that alot of the biger scolopendra mostly cingulatas  african and egyption have been takeing carian  and just plane beef , chicken and fish no problems also i found that my heros castinaceps likes dead frozen  thawed mice and he also eats goldfish so i thought that was strang   but now   MUTILANS EATING FRUIT AND LOVEING IT  i mean thay tore in to that peach harder than  thay tore in to crix    i just dont get it:? :? :?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats cool,a fruit eating pede, Maybe ill try some grapes LOL,But ill definetly try the fruit thing with my own scolopendra s.mutilans! should be fun!


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 25, 2004)

Scary,
             My Tanzanian yellow leg is just as happy eating a pinkie as he is eating cricks or locusts. I know of one keeper who always feeds his scolopendra on hamburger pate( minced beef)
         Steven- Chinese Mini rocket ships=D 
                   George


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

try the fruit thing but do it at night when thay are all over the place looking for food   let me know what happons


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Feb 25, 2004)

This is supposed to be top secret but somehow leaked out...
I can't believe it's becoz of the B*TCH, no, I mean the PEACH...LOL =D =D 

They can even crawl over your face while you are sleeping. They lay eggs into your holes, say ear holes, eye holes and whtever holes you can think of...  

1 year later, they are going to take over your body and.... (to be cont'd) :?


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cottonsheep009 _
> *
> 
> They can even crawl over your face while you are sleeping. They lay eggs into your holes, say ear holes, eye holes and whtever holes you can think of...
> ...


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

i knew it !!!!    



=D =D


----------



## genious_gr (Feb 25, 2004)

Maybe they're looking for a good water-source :? ?? And cause there's so many of them and it was a small piece, it disapeared


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Feb 25, 2004)

The mutilans are genetically modified, they have mixed genes, including some from me. Whenever they crawl over your face, you would feel like girls crawling over...  ;P 

This is not scary, but horny!!! :8o :}


----------



## Earth Tiger (Feb 25, 2004)

scarypoppins, I can't believe your pets are more scary than you Scary poppins! Scary poppins certainly owns some scary pedes!



> and Cotton and Earth are just spreading these to us European and US hobbyist to spy on us ... but the Alien-idea of Melmoth could also be true


 

Melmoth and Gonglyes, actually I know this top secret for long and that's why I don't sell any pedes! These pedes are in fact alien spies!


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Feb 25, 2004)

(cont')

...they are going to take over your body, 
and you would like pedes if you didn't before;  
and you would be a manic if you have already loved pedes before;  
and you are going to have the gut or the urge to get hold of them if you were a manic before...  =D 

obviously, some of the users here have been taken over....(to be cont'd)


----------



## Navaros (Feb 25, 2004)

That is so cool, I need to get mine some fruit to try this out. I am backing scarypoppins up on the carrion though. The only thing I can even get my mutilans to eat is dead crickets, or their favorite, dead mice.


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

cottensheep you are so wacked out     but thanx again for the great pedes.









o yea and that hole girls crawling over your face thing.     that doesent sound so bad;P =D =D 


 your freind    jay


----------



## Navaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Haha. Back to the venom of this species, I wish someone would do an LD50. I would really like to know how bad these things are.


----------



## pediepablo (Feb 25, 2004)

*Fruit*

I got the new Elytra & Antenna Giant Centipedes book at the Northern Virginia Reptile Expo last weekend. I was suprised to read that centipedes will eat bananas.  It said that bananas can be fed to centipedes for a short time while regular food items are not available.  It went on to say that bananas are harmless to centipedes, but if it makes up their entire diet they will probably die early.  Had anybody ever heard of this before?


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

Today my little Chinese friends arrived =D 
While unpacking them,... some just crawled up onto my hand,....
They were checking out the new territory,... just kept calm and they crawld back into their new tank,.... awsome specie !!! :}


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cottonsheep009 _
> *The mutilans are genetically modified, they have mixed genes, including some from me. Whenever they crawl over your face, you would feel like girls crawling over...  ;P
> 
> This is not scary, but horny!!! :8o :} *


           You are a very naughty girl,Cotton!!! =D


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 25, 2004)

First, as for cottonsheep.....Your "Whenever they crawl over your face, you would feel like girls crawling over...   

This is not scary, but horny!!! " 
 This is just about the most exellent thing I have ever heard on the boards, You are awesome!!!!!!(I believe I have a similar attitude) 
:} 
 Secondly, I am sooooooo happy for you Steven. I know you will not dissapiont and send us pictures as soon as you are able. 
Frisky alien breeding Cottonsheep....Hmmmmmnnn


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

steven   did i tell you thay were the coolest things ever or what.:} :} 



i just placed an order for 40 yello legs and 40 red legs and cottensheep and i are going to wait till april to shipp them   i god i cant wait=D =D =D =D


----------



## Steven (Feb 25, 2004)

80 off them     YOU FREAK !!!  

now THAT can be intresting to let those crawl all over your naked body :}  
(although i rather imagine them crawling over someone elses body )


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

steven thats dissgusting=D 




anyway i saw your post in dealer revews so is this the first time you have hadled a pede     its crazy as hell right it realy gets the blood flowin =D =D


----------



## Navaros (Feb 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scarypoppins _
> *
> anyway i saw your post in dealer revews so is this the first time you have hadled a pede     its crazy as hell right it realy gets the blood flowin =D =D *


Yeah, it is a weird experiemce. Hehe That was probably the coolest thing to ever happen in a Burger King.


----------



## fatbloke (Feb 25, 2004)

Steven

so you finalily got your new pedes then=D =D =D =D =D =D 
i hope cottonsheep has enough for my order:? 

john

ps: as for the above converstation im staying well away from that topic


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

for those of you that dont quite get the burger king thing.     me and jarid were in a burger king and i was holding a mutilans  .=D =D =D     like i said befor    I AM STUPID


----------



## Navaros (Feb 25, 2004)

LOL, yeah should have made that more clear. Burger King is where I held a pede for the first time. ;P


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 25, 2004)

god that sounds so retarded


----------



## Navaros (Feb 25, 2004)

Haha, indeed,


----------



## Steven (Feb 26, 2004)

What kinda state is New Jersey anyway ????
letting such physho's like you two guys loose :?


----------



## Melmoth (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fatbloke _
> *you finalily got your new pedes then=D =D =D =D =D =D
> i hope cottonsheep has enough for my order:?
> 
> ...


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gongyles _
> *What kinda state is New Jersey anyway ????
> letting such physho's like you two guys loose :?       *



dude if you only knew.    look at a map of the usa and look were new jersey is on the map.   its the ARMPIT OF AMERICA=D =D =D


----------



## J Morningstar (Feb 26, 2004)

Then Long Island (where I grew up) must be the dirty hand because it sucked even more than most of Jersey. Well except the really smelly chemical covered part;P .


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 26, 2004)

The next person to post a smiley face in this thread gets BANNED.

Sorry, it's early and I haven' t had my coffee...


----------



## Satanika (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *The next person to post a smiley face in this thread gets BANNED.
> 
> Sorry, it's early and I haven' t had my coffee... *



He he he .... go ahead, make my day .....

;P  ;P   ;P 


(Sorry to hijack the thread, but I just HAD to .... LOL!)


Debby


----------



## cottonsheep009 (Feb 26, 2004)

*THE TRUTH*

//cough cough

Since our honourable moderator has a few words on me, I guess it's time to be more serious. :8o  

Actually, the Chinese breeders feed mutilans with a wide variety of food items, including fruits. Mutilans are known to derive minerals from many other food source and fruits are great sources of minerals. 

In fact, I knew this so well the first day I sold mutilans, however I was frequently challenged by many people on the communal nature, and my low price strategy of the mutilans soon after I got my advertisement publicized. 

Telling you folks that these pedes are OMNIVORES would further make things unbelievable , and adding all these absurd facts (being communal, low pricing and omnivores) together will make me no difference from a scam artist. 

That's why I omit this fact as these pedes can do well on a meat-only-diet alone, and I cannot take the risk that they are poisoned by pesticides contaminated fruits.

In China (but NOT in Hong Kong), things always go beyond the law of nature. Mutilans are omnivorous and communal. Carnivorous doggies and kittens are fed on RICE alone. Scorpions are swimming medal winners. My inverts are going to bring you more and more wonders only if you are willing to explore. :}

P.S. There are quite a number of pedes available so much so that you can take a pedes bath here.  So, no worries.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 26, 2004)

Sorry all, I'm better now 

300 rocking smiley faces rocking back and forth were making me motion-sick.


----------



## Navaros (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *Sorry all, I'm better now
> 
> 300 rocking smiley faces rocking back and forth were making me motion-sick.  *


Yeah it started to get out of hand.hehe
Cottonsheep, anything else you've neglected to tell us?


----------



## Wade (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Fruit*



> _Originally posted by pediepablo _
> *I got the new Elytra & Antenna Giant Centipedes book at the Northern Virginia Reptile Expo last weekend.  *


Hey, you must have bought it from me! Thanks  At least, I'm pretty sure I was the only one offering that.



It's not alltogether unusual for primarily predatory invertebrates to feed on plant materials now and again, especially sugary stuff like bananas and peaches. I've read of tarantulas feeding on peas and vinegaroons on corn, so why not? It may not be something they seek out all the time, but when it plops down in front of them, why not load up on some sugars?

Wade


----------



## pediepablo (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey I believe I did buy the book from you.  Sorry I didn't buy anything else. I was low on cash that day, haha.  I had to get the centipede book though. There is some good stuff in there.


----------



## Mister Internet (Feb 27, 2004)

I wonder if it's more the fact that they're trying to extract moisture from the fruit, and eat it in the process...


----------



## Wade (Feb 28, 2004)

Hey Pediepalpo-

ALL sales are much appreciated  

Mister Internet-

That's certainly possible, but when you consider the way centipedes percieve the world I think it's more likley that they simply recognize something in the fruit they can use and take andvantage of it when they come accross it. We know they'll take pre killed prey and even pieces of meat. I doubt they're able to recognize this type of material as food visually, I assume they're "tasting" it with their antennas. When they bush against a bit of fruit, maybe the sugars appeal to them. We know practically nothing about their wild diet. Fruit may in fact be a regular (if not large) part of the diet of some species. They probably encounter rotten fruit frequently enough exploring the forrest floor. I've mentioned in other threads that I often find centipedes under cow patties. I've always assumed they were drawn their by the moisture or else by the insects that feed on them, but now I have to consider the possibilty they might also nibble on the manure itself! 

The million dollar question for we keepers is: "Do they NEED it?" My first thought is "no" since so many keepers obviously don't offer his type of material to their captives. Then again, we've had a lot of mortality reports lately and babies seem difficult to raise to maturity. I'm wondering if fruit supplemention might be something worthy of experimenting with. 

Wade


----------



## genious_gr (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by genious_gr _
> *Maybe they're looking for a good water-source :? ?? And cause there's so many of them and it was a small piece, it disapeared *


I hate it when people dont notice what I write....


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 28, 2004)

ok i have come to another conclution.   well it was feeding time tonight so i thought it would be a good time to test this hole pedes and fruit thing so i cut up a bunch of fruit like banana, apple, grapes kiwi, strawberis and cucumbers i know thats not a fruit but whatever.  ok so i mixed them all up and put a teaspoon of the concoction in to a bunch of dixi cups and put them in with all of these pedes

scolopendra mutilans
hong kong giant
moi chow
chinese giant
malaysian rainbow blacktip
hatian giants   one about 10 inches and one pedeling
puerto rican giant   large and pedeling
scolopendra heros
egyptian tiger
tanz yellow leg
tanz blue ring pedeling

and well lets just say its no secret anymore. every single one was face down in the fruit within 5 minuts.  so now we all know that pedes will eat fruit no question about it and i guess vegis to thay are eating the cucumber.  now i dont think its a staple part of there diet but but mabye this will somehow lead to centipedes getting bigger    ,    faster and longer lived in captivity,  there is also a posability of the fruits and vegis inhancing and even changeing there colors i would think.  has anyone else tried the fruit or what i need back up on this. well hope this was a neat discuvery for everyone=D =D =D


----------



## Navaros (Feb 29, 2004)

This is definately one of the coolest things I have heard in a long time, congratulations Jay!   I still need to try this with my pedes.


----------



## scarypoppins (Feb 29, 2004)

thanx man ypu should come over here tuesday . thats my next feeding day you can see it first hand so i have some backup


----------



## Navaros (Feb 29, 2004)

Hmmmmm, it is possible, don't think I'm going to school Tuesday. ;P


----------



## cacoseraph (May 16, 2005)

*scolo eat fruit; thread resurrection*

Hello, i'm resurrecting this thread for two reasons:

1) i read in _Biology of centipedes_ by Lewis a variety of centi species will eat fruit, cake, butter, etc. so i tried feeding S. polymorphas some apple.  3/5 started eating it with in 60 seconds. And if i put a relatively small piece in, some of them ate the whole piece in less than 10 minutes

2) Response (sort of) to bad centi molt threads:
What if they were missing some nutrients from a strictly carnivorous captive diet?  I could TOTALLY see them gradually running out of some mineral/nutrient/whatever over a series of molts, and then having a bad molt eventually.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (May 16, 2005)

Let them eat cake???????  Hmm, they probably even eat quiche.  

Karen N.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 16, 2005)

now i'll have to name the first one that eats cake Marie =P


----------

